# Smoothie



## jp61 (May 22, 2014)

I sure do love them smoothies!

Fresh Strawberries for a midnight cooldown













2014-05-22_23-41-08_883.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 22, 2014






The rest of the stuff













2014-05-22_23-42-35_706.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 22, 2014






Ready for ignition













2014-05-22_23-47-16_523.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 22, 2014






Strawberry Smoothie













2014-05-22_23-50-05_771.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 22, 2014






I could almost live off of this stuff!    Delicious & Refreshing!

Get yourself a blender and enjoy!


----------



## smoking b (May 22, 2014)

2014-05-22_23-50-05_771.jpg



__ jp61
__ May 22, 2014






You caught me at just the right time  - I could really use one of those to kick off my birthday lol. Looks great man!


----------



## jp61 (May 22, 2014)

One of the 3 1/2 glasses, I drank in your name!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## smiley (May 23, 2014)

Looks good.  I use :  1 vanilla yogurt cup, 1 bananna, strawberries, 1 small apple, ice and V8 strawberry/bananna fruit juice.  Blend it to get it to the right consistency. I also add 1 scoop of vanilla protein powder.  But, not necessary.  I do because I make this after exercising every morning.


----------



## jp61 (May 24, 2014)

smiley said:


> Looks good. I use : 1 vanilla yogurt cup, 1 bananna, strawberries, 1 small apple, ice and V8 strawberry/bananna fruit juice. Blend it to get it to the right consistency. I also add 1 scoop of vanilla protein powder. But, not necessary. I do because I make this after exercising every morning.


Thanks smiley!







  Exercise? What is that? 

I do more walking at work from job to job than a rented mule. I'm sure that's not enough, but...but...but...


----------

